
Future Android versions will improve battery life by killing background services - Kovah
http://www.xda-developers.com/how-android-n-will-improve-battery-and-memory-management/
======
PaulHoule
I am skeptical when I hear about what Google is doing w.r.t. to Android, in
particular I wonder if any of these people have actually used an android
device.

My Nexus 7 tablet has a hard time just charging, turning on and off, and the
people I know who have actual phones have continuous problems.

I remember Win 2k allegedly having "power management" on laptops, which mostly
meant that my co-workers at the time had their laptops lock hard 4 times a day
and have to remove the battery to reboot. Android is a much worse mess than
anybody admits it is.

